# bullying / bulismo



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, compañeros: 

Esta vez quiero preguntarles en torno al uso de _bullying_/_bulismo_ como manera de hacer referencia al acoso escolar. Mi pregunta concreta es ¿qué tanto se usa ese anglicismo —en cualquiera de sus dos modalidades— en sus variantes del español?

Aquí les dejo el enlace de la Wikipedia en español:

Acoso escolar

Por cierto, por acá se usan mucho y noto —con un poco de extrañeza, pues se puede decir "acoso escolar"— que cada vez se usa más la variante "bullying".

Acá les dejo un ejemplo de su uso en mi país: *¿Qué es el bullying?*

Como siempre, les agradezco.


----------



## ErOtto

JeSuisSnob said:


> ¿qué tanto se usa ese anglicismo —en cualquiera de sus dos modalidades— en sus variantes del español?


 
En España o, por lo menos, en mi zona (Levante) no lo he escuchado.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Namarne

Hombre, por aquí oírse, tampoco, pero sí que se lee a menudo en libros y en la prensa. (Muchas veces con un añadido aclaratorio: "el bullying o acoso escolar", el "llamado bullying"...).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Namarne said:


> Hombre, por aquí oírse, tampoco, pero sí que se lee a menudo en libros y en la prensa. (Muchas veces con un añadido aclaratorio: "el bullying o acoso escolar", el "llamado bullying"...).



Igual por acá. Nunca he escuchado bulismo.


----------



## mirx

En México es de uso reciente pero abundante. Al parecer no existía antes el molestar a los niños o no importaba. Ahora se llama bullying, lo que sí es que es una palabra muy de la prensa y a lo mejor de la psicología, la gente común y corriente no sabe qué es.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

mirx said:


> Al parecer no existía antes el molestar a los niños o no importaba.


Más bien lo segundo, pienso yo, porque existir, siempre existió.
El término es desconocido por estos lados. No porque los periodistas defienden el idioma, que más bien lo destrozan a diario con todo tipo de aberraciones, sin conmiseración alguna, sino porque el tema no está en la palestra. Estoy seguro de que el día que el tema pase a ser candente, los genuflexos del inglés en la prensa uruguaya (casi todos) lo van a usar.


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí está empezando a utilizarse el término 'bullying' en ambientes periodísticos.
Creo que lo he oído por primera vez hace menos de un mes, pero a partir de entonces lo escucho casi todos los días.


----------



## cacarulo

Lexinauta said:


> Por aquí está empezando a utilizarse el término 'bullying' en ambientes periodísticos.
> Creo que lo he oído por primera vez hace menos de un mes, pero a partir de entonces lo escucho casi todos los días.


Se usa en los diarios desde hace algunos años, tres o cuatro.
Hostigamiento es una palabra que me parece aún más certera que la expresión "acoso escolar".
Bulismo es totalmente desconocida (tanto que esta es la primera vez que la leo)


----------



## jorgema

Acá en Nueva York, la prensa hispana usa tanto *bullying *como '_acoso escolar'_ o _'acoso en las escuelas'_. Bulismo no lo había visto.


----------



## inib

En esta parte de España he oído algo parecido a _bullying_ muchas veces. Digo algo parecido, porque se suele pronunciar "_buling_", sin diferenciar la "_y_" y la "_i_". Esto sucede a nivel popular y también en los medios de comunicación.


----------



## AmpLopez

En Argentina siempre se lee "bullyng o acoso escolar..."


----------



## edw

En mi vida lo había escuchado, realmente. *Bulismo *lo que me trae a la mente es *bulimia*. Pero ya veremos. Lo que yo creo que muchas veces pasa en estos casos de adopción de anglicismos cruda, gracias  a las psoiblidades de comunicación masiva e instántanea con que contamos, es que el español en realidad no tiene un término  preciso "bullyng" y ha de ser traducido con un circunloquio, "acoso escolar", "abuso escolar". Los hablantes de una lengua lo que quieren es comunicarse y que los que entiendan rápido, y me imagino que  los periodista y, psicólogos, en este caso, ser lo más precisos posible. Y si esa precisión no se encuentra en el español, yo no veo mal lo más préstamos linguísticos, siempre y cuando sea haga el mínimo esfuerzo en españolizarlos. Después de todo, lo que llamamos hoy la mejor literatura española, la del Siglo del Oro, sobre todo en su expresión barroca, se sirvió de una lengua donde a menudo se adoptaban latinismo directamente de la lengua madre, aunque hoy nos parezcan expresiones españolas de toda la vida.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Lexinauta said:


> Por aquí está empezando a utilizarse el término 'bullying' en ambientes periodísticos.
> Creo que lo he oído por primera vez hace menos de un mes, pero a partir de entonces lo escucho casi todos los días.





mirx said:


> En México es de uso reciente pero abundante. [...]


Sí, se empezó a usar desde hace —relativamente— poco tiempo y ahora uno escucha "bullying" a diario por acá.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Más bien lo segundo, pienso yo, porque existir, siempre existió.


Concuerdo. Yo tuve la suerte de no padecer ese tipo de acoso en la secundaria (hace más de veinte años, cuando yo tenía trece o catorce), pero eso se debió a que uno de mis mejores amigos era "de los más cabrones" —como decimos por acá— y sólo por eso nadie se metía conmigo.



cacarulo said:


> Se usa en los diarios desde hace algunos años, tres o cuatro.
> Hostigamiento es una palabra que me parece aún más certera que la expresión "acoso escolar".
> Bulismo es totalmente desconocida (tanto que esta es la primera vez que la leo)


Creo que, como comentas, cacarulo, "hostigamiento escolar" es más descriptiva y certera.



jorgema said:


> Acá en Nueva York, la prensa hispana usa tanto *bullying *como '_acoso escolar'_ o _'acoso en las escuelas'_. Bulismo no lo había visto.





edw said:


> En mi vida lo había escuchado, realmente. *Bulismo *lo que me trae a la mente es *bulimia*. Pero ya veremos.


El término "bulismo" lo he leído en algunos sitios de Internet, aunque ya me tocó escucharlo en la radio mexicana. Por lo tanto creo que no será raro que empiecen a escuchar  (ojalá que no) ese anglicismo que me parece horrendo. Aquí les dejo un enlace a Google en cuanto a "bulismo".

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

"Bullying" es de uso habitual en Chile.
"Bulismo" primera vez que lo leo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## mirx

_*Bulismo *_se escucha mal, quizá por la falta de costumbre, pero de insertarse la palabrucha en el español no lo veo tan mal. _Bullying_ hay de muchos tipos y sería desafortunado que sólo se usara para el escolar. Y aunque _bulismo _suene mal, yo sí estoy por la castellanización pero sería mejor otra cosa, como intimidación o así.
Por otro lado yo soy enemigo de las perífrasis, si no hay una palabra específica,_* una sola*_, para decir lo mismo en español; pues que bienvenidos sean todos los vocablos de otras lenguas si eso ayuda a sintetizar conceptos y facilitar la comprensión.


----------



## Vampiro

"Bulismo" no me gusta ná de ná.
Me suena a "bulímico", que es otra cosa.
_


----------



## cacarulo

Me conecté especialmente para comentarles que hoy estaba viendo CNN en español, y presentaban un informe sobre el "bullying, hostigamiento o acoso escolar" en Colombia. Y creo que el periodista alguna vez, pero, sin duda, el entrevistado (un especialista) varias veces usó la palabra "matoneo".


----------



## Janis Joplin

cacarulo said:


> Me conecté especialmente para comentarles que hoy estaba viendo CNN en español, y presentaban un informe sobre el "bullying, hostigamiento o acoso escolar" en Colombia. Y creo que el periodista alguna vez, pero, sin duda, el entrevistado (un especialista) varias veces usó la palabra "matoneo".



No me extraña yo he visto varias veces la palabra bully traducida como *matón* para designar al agresor escolar.


----------



## jorgema

Janis Joplin said:


> No me extraña yo he visto varias veces la palabra bully traducida como *matón* para designar al agresor escolar.



Así es, el *bully *es el matón de la clase. Por lo menos, así lo traducen en las películas y series de TV. Y lo de _matón _no me parece mal. Mis profesores en la escuela decían _"el matoncito"_ para referirse a los chicos que estaban siempre buscando peleas, aunque el fenómeno del abuso sistemático de un alumno sobre otros no era algo común (los profesores en las escuelas de mi época ejercían un control muy estricto y casi no había tiempos libres para estas fenómenos).


----------



## Monickv76

Por lo menos en Costa Rica se usa más el término 'matón' para un niño o persona que hostiga o molesta a los demás. La palabra 'Bullying' se ha estado escuchando en los últimos años con más frecuencia, pero 'bulismo' nunca se ha escuchado. 
Para una persona que tenga que adivinar, quizá tendría más conexión con bulimia.
 En mi opinión personal ¡es un anglicismo bien feo! Prefiero escuchar: hostigamiento escolar, molestar a los compañeros, está haciendo de matón, etc... pues entiendo lo que quieren decir.


----------



## gmelean

En Venezuela no he visto el uso de la palabra *bullying*. En mi época de estudiante de escuela primaria se usaba el verbo _caribear _y al que lo practicaba _caribeador_. Probablemente porque se pensaba, por los libros de historia, que los indios caribes acosaban u hostigaban a otras tribus como a los indios taínos. Pero si le preguntan a un joven venezolano actual, seguramente no conoce el término y usará otras expresiones coloquiales de moda.
Por otro lado, el término *bullying *ejercido por el _bull _o 'toro o torito del salón de clases' indica una acción no encubierta contra la víctima, porque con la intimidación se desea ganar además el respeto y subordinación de los otros estudiantes testigos del hecho. En esto se diferencia de otros tipos de *harassment*, como el _acoso sexual_ y el _hostigamiento policial_ que son encubiertos y quedan entre víctima y victimario (a menos que se descubran, claro).


----------



## juandiego

mirx said:


> _*Bulismo *_se escucha mal, quizá por la falta de costumbre, pero de insertarse la palabrucha en el español no lo veo tan mal. _Bullying_ hay de muchos tipos y sería desafortunado que sólo se usara para el escolar. Y aunque _bulismo _suene mal, yo sí estoy por la castellanización pero sería mejor otra cosa, como intimidación o así.
> Por otro lado yo soy enemigo de las perífrasis, si no hay una palabra específica,_* una sola*_, para decir lo mismo en español; pues que bienvenidos sean todos los vocablos de otras lenguas si eso ayuda a sintetizar conceptos y facilitar la comprensión.


Hola mirx.

Pero es que _bullying_ no es mucho más precisa que acoso, intimidación, maltrato o alguna otra alternativa: la diferencia parece ser que la versión inglesa si apunta a que generalmente hacia inferiores lo que las versiones españolas en principio no presuponen pero connotan. _Bullying_ en sí misma no aclara si es escolar, laboral o perteneciente a alguna otra esfera, por lo que para dejarlo claro también en inglés se deberá recurrir a un complemento, convirtiéndose así el término en igual de largo que la perífrasis que mencionas de la versión española (acoso laboral, acoso escolar).

A mi modo de ver el anglicismo no aporta suficiente diferencia como para apoyar su adopción, además los mencionados términos españoles ya tienen una buena aceptación. Me da la impresión que se trata de un ejemplo más de afición al extranjerismo un tanto _esnob _.


----------



## MALCORUB

Yo escuché esa palabra en un programa de radio en Mexico…era un programa de de psicología y usaban bullying y bulismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues es _*puro vicio de anglicismo*_. En ciertos círculos de habla hispana parece que usar anglicismos innecesarios da "cierto tono" de mundanidad y "superioridad científica". En los círculo verdaderamente cultos que conozco causa el efecto contrario, se considera incluso risible y un recurso de poca calidad para aparentar lo que normalmente el texto en español no aclara ni interpreta y las más de las veces mueve a confusión al lector o al oyente.
El anglicismo jergal debe ser considerado siempre como un préstamo a tiempo fijo, es decir hasta que se consagra en el uso general y pasa a la literatura y a la lengua culta, o bien desaparece con lo que nombraba, ya obsoleto, o todavía, y es lo más frecuente, se expresa con recursos del idioma (reasignación semántica, formación de palabras propia, calcos semánticos, sintagmas nominales, etc. En esse momento desaparece el anglicismo o, si se adopta, su provisionalidad como cuerpo ajeno a la estructura de la lengua. *Acoso escolar* es un buen sintagma, ampliamente usado y aceptado. No veo ya motivo para mantener el anglicismo.


----------



## Sietesoles

Pues en Bogotá, Colombia yo he escuchado "bullying" pero tambien "matoneo".


----------



## becmrq

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¡Hola a todos!
No sé si este post estaría mejor situado en otro de los foros, pero, como tiene que ver con el uso de una palabra en nuestro idioma, pensé que sería bueno dejarlo en la sección "Solo español".
En los medios de comunicación veo que se intercambian las palabras _acoso, abuso _y _bullying _(el térimno en inglés), _acosador, abusón _y _bully _para hablar del acoso escolar y de quienes lo hacen. Mi pregunta es: ¿qué palabras usan ustedes en el día a día?
¡Muchas gracias!

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## chamyto

Buenos días, y bienvenido/a al foro:

Hoy en día está de moda utilizar anglicismos; es decir, se oye más "_bullying_" antes que "acoso" . Un saludo.


----------



## Lexinauta

chamyto said:


> Buenos días, y bienvenido/a al foro:
> 
> Hoy en día está de moda utilizar anglicismos; es decir, se oye más "_bullying_" antes que "acoso" . Un saludo.



Por aquí pasa exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Señor K

En un momento, cuando el término inglés se estaba poniendo de moda, se trató de difundir la traducción "matonaje escolar". De más está decir que no prosperó, así que "bullying" llegó para quedarse.

EDIT: Ahora que unieron los hilos, aprovecho de extenderme en que seguramente "acosador" se asocia más hoy con el ámbito sexual, mientras que "matón" (que para mí es el término adecuado) suena a mafia, a "ofertas que no se podrán rechazar" y a roperos de tres cuerpos vestidos de traje gris, caras cuadradas y cachiporras en las manos.


----------



## 涼宮

gmelean said:


> En Venezuela no he visto el uso de la palabra *bullying*. En mi época de estudiante de escuela primaria se usaba el verbo _caribear _y al que lo practicaba _caribeador_. Probablemente porque se pensaba, por los libros de historia, que los indios caribes acosaban u hostigaban a otras tribus como a los indios taínos. Pero si le preguntan a un joven venezolano actual, seguramente no conoce el término y usará otras expresiones coloquiales de moda.
> Por otro lado, el término *bullying *ejercido por el _bull _o 'toro o torito del salón de clases' indica una acción no encubierta contra la víctima, porque con la intimidación se desea ganar además el respeto y subordinación de los otros estudiantes testigos del hecho. En esto se diferencia de otros tipos de *harassment*, como el _acoso sexual_ y el _hostigamiento policial_ que son encubiertos y quedan entre víctima y victimario (a menos que se descubran, claro).



Pos sí, porque jamás he oído ese término. El único término que he escuchado es bullying, nunca bulismo o acoso escolar.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

En Perú también es común "bullying" y, en menor medida, "acoso escolar" o "abuso". "Bulismo" debe ser uno de los primeros intentos de adaptar la palabra al español. Hace muchos años, lo común era decir "le pegan en el colegio", para referirse a un/a escolar abusado/a.

Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Hace 5 años de este hilo, basta decir que el término ya está completamente incorporado en el español mexicano. Hace una semana una de mis tías de 60 y tantos llego sonriendo porque sus nietos le hacian "bullyin" diciéndole abuela y no abuelita, que es como les tiene dicho que le digan.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Nipnip said:


> Hace 5 años de este hilo, basta decir que el término ya está completamente incorporado en el español mexicano. Hace una semana una de mis tías de 60 y tantos llego sonriendo porque sus nietos le hacian "bullyin" diciéndole abuela y no abuelita, que es como les tiene dicho que le digan.


Sí. Es curioso ver cómo en tan poco tiempo sedimentó el término en nuestros imaginarios lingüísticos. Unos muchos mensajes con el uso de _bullying _en Facebook, Twitter, etcétera, y en unos pocos años ya lo tenemos incorporado en nuestro léxico diario.

Y el usillo de _bulismo_ lo he seguido viendo, pero poco; afortunadamente su empleo es marginal.

Saludo.


----------

